#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Onde comprar Switch Gerenciavel ?? preferencia TPLink

## 2fast4youbr

Pessoal, to procurando em tudo que é lugar e nao acho.

No ML tem alguns mas os vendedores nao respondem.

Estou em SP Capital. Santa Efigenia tem alguma loja especializada nisso ?

grato.

----------


## conexaoweb

> Pessoal, to procurando em tudo que é lugar e nao acho.
> 
> No ML tem alguns mas os vendedores nao respondem.
> 
> Estou em SP Capital. Santa Efigenia tem alguma loja especializada nisso ?
> 
> grato.


http://www.ispshop.com.br/solucoes-p-cabeamento/switchs

----------


## 2fast4youbr

Valeu ConexaoWeb...porem eles nao tem muta opção... e as que tem sao só de placas.

----------


## neydourado

Segue o link, este switch e tora. 

http://www.idealeletronicos.com/tp_l...gn=direct_link

----------


## 2fast4youbr

Valeu Ney ! voce ja comprou deles ? pelo que eu vi do site, eles sao daquele tipo que voce compra e depois eles vao comprar no usa ou paraguai e trazem né ?

----------


## neydourado

Quando comprei foi de um pessoal aqui de brasilia que busca no paraguai.

----------


## 2fast4youbr

vou ver com eles, nada contra paraguai, porem gostaria de pagar quando receber, e esse pessoal gosta de receber antes.

----------


## labrbomfim

Tenho deles aqui, são muito bons mas, o problema é que são de 7,5V e, nem sempre tem no site deles assim, precisamos comprar em outro local, pagando outro frete e, por serem de 7,5V, nem sempre encontramos no mercado.





> http://www.ispshop.com.br/solucoes-p-cabeamento/switchs

----------


## aguiar2

http://www.linkteck.com.br/marketing/2603/

----------

